# Buck with snotty nose, crusty eyes and scours-update 9-22



## jodief100 (Sep 8, 2011)

Diez has got a snotty nose.  It is white snot and not a huge amount.  He "snuffles"  when he breathes, but it doesn't sound rattely.  His eyes are all gooby with white crusties. He is scouring, very runny but not liquid, light brown and no more odiferous than normal.  Temp is 103 F.

I gave him LA 200 and Vit B SQ.  I drenched him with spectomycin and neomycin.  I cant seem to find my dosage chart so if someone can tell me what they use as a dose on LA 200 and B12 that would be appreciated.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?  The vet cant get here till Saturday and I would rather avoid that if possible.  I found this great vet but since he has a new practice he still has to work at another clinic on Thursdays and Fridays to pay the bills.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

coccidiosis causes brown very runny poop, and can cause them to look sick with a cold.   I would consider treating with sulfa-dimethoxine.  along with the anitbiotic.  


LA 200 is 1 cc per 40lbs

B 12 depends on which strength you have, but you can't over dose on it. I give 2cc of   B 1000 couple times a day. 

The spectomycin and neomycin will probably clear up the scours with out using the sulfa, but if it comes right back or doesn't get better I would consider switching to sulfa.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

I would probably just hit him w/ Nuflor 1x a day (3cc per 100#) for at least 5 days, Probios, and a B shot.  Maybe some vet RX on his nose.

I currently have 5 snotty kids.  The weather change is what I'm blaming it on.  I'm letting them go for now, b/c they don't have a temp and are acting fine (eating, pooping ok, and playing) and I'd rather they fight it off on their own....but I'm checking their temps daily and watching for 'off' behavior.  If that happens, they'll get Nuflor or excenel.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think you can do Nuflor for a few days, since you gave them LA 200. But not positive on that.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't bother w/ LA200 (never had any luck w/ it) but I've never seen it written you can't use Nuflor w/ oxytet.  Pen G, no...Nuflor I dunno.
I guess that'd be good info to have if that is the case, though.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2011)

Im gonna 2nd the motion for dimethox..  I know he's an adult, but I recently had a buck that developed a scour and I just kinda went...meh...prolly nothing...even though it was brown instead of green.  Within the next day or two, he'd lost a considerable amount of condition and was basically on the brink, so I hit him with:

Vit. B
Bo-Se
Dimethox
Spectinomycin
BioMycin
Cydectin
Safe-Guard
Red Cell

The vitamins were because he was due for selenium anyway and that tends to be a perker upper, as is vit. b..  The dimethox is because I had another situation that looked eerily similar to this one in an adult buck and dimethox was the only thing on the above list that I *didn't* do...and that one died...so I did it.  The Spectinomycin was just in case it was a bacterial gut thing..  The BioMycin was in case it was a bacterial gut thing that was going systemic..  The Cydectin and Red-Cell was because his eyelids were basically white, although he'd been dewormed and I was 99.9% sure he was whited out from dehydration..  And the Safe-Guard was in case it was a *gut* worm -- as opposed to stomach worms like barberpole, which rarely cause a scour -- such as a tapeworm, even though I felt it unlikely to be tapes..  And plus I've just got it in my head that Safe-Guard works better against gut worms in general, which may or may not be true.  It's true in my head, though..  

And then, after all that, I went back to the house and waited for him to die.  The next morning, he was out warming up in the sun.  I did all that again (minus the Bo-Se)..  The next morning after that, I didn't see him, so I went looking and found him clear on the other side of their pen, by himself, eating like it was going out of style.  All the scour he had on his hiney had dried and was flaking off..  And the coolest part was that even though he's generally kinda skitty and I'd stuck him with needles left and right and shoved some pretty nasty stuff down his throat, he actually came over to me and wanted me to pet his head.



So, long story short...though I have no idea which of all that did the trick, I have a funny feeling it was the dimethox, and it's not going to hurt anything to try it on your buck, so I'd definitely do it if I were you.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 8, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Im gonna 2nd the motion for dimethox..  I know he's an adult, but I recently had a buck that developed a scour and I just kinda went...meh...prolly nothing...even though it was brown instead of green.  Within the next day or two, he'd lost a considerable amount of condition and was basically on the brink, so I hit him with:


Thanks Chad, what would be the dosage of Dimethox on a 125 lb, 18 month old buck?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 8, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Diez has got a snotty nose.  It is white snot and not a huge amount.  He "snuffles"  when he breathes, but it doesn't sound rattely.  His eyes are all gooby with white crusties. He is scouring, very runny but not liquid, light brown and no more odiferous than normal.  Temp is 103 F.
> 
> I gave him LA 200 and Vit B SQ.  I drenched him with spectomycin and neomycin.  I cant seem to find my dosage chart so if someone can tell me what they use as a dose on LA 200 and B12 that would be appreciated.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?  The vet cant get here till Saturday and I would rather avoid that if possible.  I found this great vet but since he has a new practice he still has to work at another clinic on Thursdays and Fridays to pay the bills.


Snuffles and runny eyes... Not sure about in your area, but: I know in New England there have been a lot of allergies in goats this year... primarily due to dust(pine, hay, and dirt)... the gummy nose seems to go away with Children's Benadryl(liquid) in a week's time.

As for the moderate scours... it _could_ be cocci... or something along those lines... but it could just be that that one buck got into something that the other goats didn't.  Make sure to give electrolytes and get some probiotics into him.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 8, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Make sure to give electrolytes and get some probiotics into him.


  Forgot the electrolytes!   Thanks Livinwright!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 25mg/lb on day one, then I think most folks cut that in half for days 2-5..  I tend to go full bore for 3-5 days, personally..  In any case, day one total dose 3,125mg..  The 12.5% drinking solution is 125mg/ml, so you'd use 25ml of that, right out of the bottle.  The 40% injectable is 400mg/ml, so 7.81ml of that...aka, 8ml..lol  If you've got powder or boluses in different strengths, just go by that 25mg/lb base dosage and you can do the math from there..


----------



## babsbag (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been told that you have to treat cocci for 15 days and that the preventative is 5 days. Can anyone shed some light on that? Is that true? I was treating 3 adult does and gave up after 7 days, they were getting harder to catch every day. I need to have another fecal done and see if it helped.

I have one doe that has " dog poop" poo all of the time. It seems to be normal for her; her fecals are usually clear, but this time she was shedding some cocci. After 7 days of treatment she still has clumpy poo, but she has had it for 2 years. I have pretty much given up on changing that.


----------



## elevan (Sep 8, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I have been told that you have to treat cocci for 15 days and that the preventative is 5 days. Can anyone shed some light on that? Is that true? I was treating 3 adult does and gave up after 7 days, they were getting harder to catch every day. I need to have another fecal done and see if it helped.
> 
> I have one doe that has " dog poop" poo all of the time. It seems to be normal for her; her fecals are usually clear, but this time she was shedding some cocci. After 7 days of treatment she still has clumpy poo, but she has had it for 2 years. I have pretty much given up on changing that.


15 days? Wow... what med are you using?

I've never heard anyone suggest a 15 day treatment.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 9, 2011)

> I have one doe that has " dog poop" poo all of the time. It seems to be normal for her; her fecals are usually clear, but this time she was shedding some cocci. After 7 days of treatment she still has clumpy poo, but she has had it for 2 years. I have pretty much given up on changing that.


My one doe, after kidding, started to have "dog poop" excrement.  She was wormed two days after kidding.  Unusual poop still continued.  I took her stool into the vet for a fecal and there was no appreciable worm load, but small amount of coccidia.  I treated her with Albon for 5 days.  Dog poop logs continued.  Followed with probiotics.  Dog poop continued.  Had another fecal done and no coccidia present.

Fast forward...I use shredded beet pulp but hadn't given it since she kidded.  Started her again on the pulp, stool returned to normal pellets within two days.  Coincidence? Maybe.  For what it's worth.  I don't soak my beet pulp.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 10, 2011)

Diez is getting better.  His snotty nose and goopy eyes are mush improved.  Still a little snotty but he is not wheezing anymore.  His scours are still just as bad.  I thought after three days of spectomyocin and neomycin they would have improved.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2011)

I use the dimethox 40% injectable. My friend that told me 15 days has  been raising goats for YEARS. She actually told me why 15 days, but I was preoccupied with something else at the moment and didn't store it in memory. Another person told me the same.

I can't remember the dosage right now, I know I cut it half after day 1 or 2. It seems like it was 1 cc /10 lbs. after day one, but don't hold me to that. 

Is 15 day "forever"?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 12, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I thought after three days of spectomyocin and neomycin they would have improved.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Dietary scours don't generally go on this long, and if it was bacterial, it would have improved with that much oral antibiotics.  I'm still going with coccidiosis or gut worms..  I'd do DiMethox or Sulmet or SMZ-TMP -- some kind of sulfa -- in conjunction with about three days of Safe-Guard at 1ml/10lbs of bodyweight.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 12, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Diez is getting better.  His snotty nose and goopy eyes are mush improved.  Still a little snotty but he is not wheezing anymore.  His scours are still just as bad.  I thought after three days of spectomyocin and neomycin they would have improved.
> 
> Any thoughts?


get him on sulfa-dimethoxine. I would bet it is cocci.  Also worm him with valbazene or safegaurd 3 days in a row.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you.  I have been giving him Di-Methox.  I will add the Safeguard.  He is feeling better.  I saw him grazing quite a bit yesterday and I haven't seen him out of his shelter much at all these past few days.  He also ate his grain the last two nights. 

He took me for a ride this morning while I was giving him his meds.  He was fighting me so I had to do the "human head gate" thing and straddle him.  The pasture was muddy from the rain and I had no traction.  He spun me like a bull at the rodeo for a few turns before he conceded.   As much of a pain as it was, it is a good thing.  He feels good enough to fight with me.  

Thank y'all for the help!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 12, 2011)

give him B shots daily if you have some, and toward the end of all the treatment hit him up with a couple days of Probios. 

Do you have any red cell?  Give him a couple good doses of that as well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, ok...I thought you were just giving specti/neo.  I gotta tell ya, if he's still got the squirts after rounds of spectinomycin, neomycin, sulfadimethoxine, and safe-guard for gut worms, I'd pretty much be fresh out of ideas.

Well, no, I take that back...there's giardiasis and cryptosporidiosis.  Treatment for giardiasis is metronidazole, which I've never ever heard of giving a goat, and there is no known treatment for crypto; just supportive therapy..  But I'd say those are both longshots..  But beyond that, really, no idea..

Hey, have you given a sample to this new go-getter vet you found?  Maybe he'll see some weird oocysts in there or something..  

Glad he's fightin with ya, though!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 12, 2011)

If you don't have injectable Vitamin B, then you can pick up a bottle of Vitamin B complex, Vitamin B12, and most importantly Vitamin B1!  Get a pill cutter and cut each pill/tablet into 4 pieces, then crush into powder either using a mortar & pestle or the bottom of a glass in a bowl  You can add 1/2 scoop of probiotic powder(I prefer using Goats Prefer Probiotic Power { click this to view label info  } , since it has a lot more of the good bacteria  ), then add a teaspoon of water, suck into a 3 ml syringe and drench goat.
  Vitamin B1 is their most essential vitamin aid for proper rumen function btw.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't worm him.  His eye color was good, not great but he was a little dehydrated.  I was giving him B shots along until 2 days ago when his appetite returned.  

I have a message into the vet now to get a fecal.  Other than the scours he is doing well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't known gut worms to really affect their eye membrane color that much...not like a barberpole would, anyway.  I've had goat before that just had the squirts off and on, but they had good eye-membrane color and good appetites, etc., but either continually came down with the squirts or had a case that just wouldn't...go...away...so, even though it went against what we know about keeping **barberpoles** in check, I'd deworm.  Just because I didn't know what else to do..

And it would work.

And then I'd be left to wonder what the heck just happened..

Indeed, watching those goats clear up after being dewormed is what prompted me to really think and learn about and understand the difference between stomach worms and gut worms.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 12, 2011)

I ran a cup of goopy poo over to the vet.  Lets see what he has to say.     He asked a lot of questions to get the background.

Lets hope he finds something.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup...Barberpole rarely causes the runs, but others will...so if an adult who hasn't had a dietary change gets the poops here, I deworm 'em.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's worms.  Lots and lots of nasty worms.  I dosed him and will redo the fecal in 10 days.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It's worms.  Lots and lots of nasty worms.  I dosed him and will redo the fecal in 10 days.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


What kind of worm? Did the vet say?
Along with the chemical wormer, if there are any evergreens(Pine, Spruce, Hemlock) around you, they are natural dewormers, let him have free access to them(or cut off a few branches a day and let him nibble on them) for 3-5 days.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2011)

The vet said strogyle type worms, most likely barberpole.  It takes a bigger lab than his to differentiate.  I am confused.  His eye color was still good and his FEC was OVER 16,000 .

I guess he is resiliant.  I will be FAMACHA checking everyone this weekend, giving him another double dose of combined Cydectin/ivermectin and get another fecal next week.  

I let myself get distracted by the respiratory issues and assumed the scours were related.    Bad me! I need to be 

Will ceder trees work?  We have tons of those.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never had a confirmed case of Barberpole cause scours, and Barberpole are (supposedly) easy to differentiate.  Hmmmm.

If I were guessing, I'd guess brown stomach worm.  I've had that cause the poops (confirmed via fecal).

Probably, the lowered immune system from the worm load helped compromise him and let some 'minor' URI thing take over.

That's why I always check ANY 'sick' animal for worms...they should be able to fight off most 'common' bugs, and one sick animal in a herd full of healthy ones (at least here) usually means they've got a secondary problem.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 14, 2011)

I have had a couple barber pole worm cases with bad scours.  What threw me off is you said the poop was brownish and normally with barber pole the poop will be blackish in color.   

Do you have anything stronger than safegaurd for wormers?    Like valbazene or synanthic. Ofcourse you can't use valbazene on your pregnant goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2011)

I gave him a Cydectin/ivometctin cocktail.   I have Prohibit if needed but I have never used it and want to keep the nuculear option in check as long as possible.  

I read over some research I have from Susan Schoenian about parasites in samll ruminants:

"With the exception of Nematodirus, all strongyle (roundworm) eggs look the same.  As a result, the eggs must be hatched to identify the type of worm (from the larvae)."

So apparently the worms are easy to differentiate but the eggs are not.  Since Haemonchus (barberpole) is the biggest problem and the most common, it is best to assume baberpole when you see stronglyes.  It could be Trichostronglyus or Mematodirus but does it really matter?  When you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras. I am going to treat for baberpole.   

Well, this is a good opportunity to see what kind of resistance the worms on my farm have.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have had a couple barber pole worm cases with bad scours.


If I had to guess, I'd say the scour and barberpole infestation were unrelated..  Reason being, diarrhea is a lower intestinal "decision" (for lack of a better term) and barberpoles reside in the abomasum..  By the time a detached barberpole reaches the lower intestine, its so mascerated that it's basically _food_..  The only way I can really picture them causing diarrhea is either by spilling so much blood into the stomach that the intestines recognize it and try to expel it, or if the worms cause the abomasal pH to fluctuate..  But, generally, that much blood just makes a black stool and worms tend to raise pH and make the GI more alkaline, and pH-related scour is almost always when things have become too acidic..

Bear in mind that I'm not saying "THAT COULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED!!"  We're dealing with goats here -- the possibilities are limitless.   I'm just saying that I've never seen it, and I can't wrap my mind around exactly what effect a stomach worm infection would have on the lower GI to cause diarrhea..



> It could be Trichostronglyus or Mematodirus but does it really matter?  When you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras.


Generally, I agree with this..  But your 'hoof beats' in this case would be the scour, and in my experience is that barberpoles don't generally cause a scour.. So, in a way, barberpoles would *be* the zebra in this case, if that makes any sense..  Some type of *intestinal* worm would be the horse..

To my thinking, anyway...for whatever that's worth.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm curious why you've given a cydectin / ivermectin combination?  They are within the same class and are very closely related.  You could be building a resistance to this class by double dosing in this way...

I would definitely use cydectin but would combo it with another dewormer class...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you've given a cydectin / ivermectin combination?  They are within the same class and are very closely related.  You could be building a resistance to this class by double dosing in this way...
> 
> I would definitely use cydectin but would combo it with another dewormer class...


I agree, I'd have used ivo or cydectin w/ Valbazen.  BUT - if it works, that's what counts.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2011)

> You could be building a resistance to this class by double dosing in this way...


I can see wondering why she wouldn't have just given a double dose of one or the other versus a combination of both, but I'm not seeing how it would tend toward building resistance..  Typically, resistance is the result of underdosing a class and worming too frequently..

How did you come to the conclusion that double dosing a single class on an as-needed basis would lead to resistance?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahem - for clarification's sake, I'm just saying I'da mixed 2 different classes, hoping for better kill, not saying it'd build resistance.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you've given a cydectin / ivermectin combination?  They are within the same class and are very closely related.  You could be building a resistance to this class by double dosing in this way...
> 
> I would definitely use cydectin but would combo it with another dewormer class...


I already have some resistanace to the ivomectin on my farm.  The cydectin "seems"  to be working but this may test that theory.  I have read some research showing two wormers combined work better than either by themselves. I know they are in the same class but I was just thinking- lets give this a try.   I want to hold the lavamisole I have in reserve in case this doesn't work and I don't have valbazen.  What wormer class is valbazen?  

Really, it is just an experiment.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

It's a white wormer in the same class as safeguard but a bazillion times more effective - here anyway.  I only have to do 2x the label dose instead of 4x.
BUT, since it shouldn't be given to pregos, I keep it as my last resort....b/c someone's usually pregnant.  The label says not to use in the 1st 45 days after breeding, but I don't like to take chances...


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I already have some resistanace to the ivomectin on my farm.  The cydectin "seems"  to be working but this may test that theory.  I have read some research showing two wormers combined work better than either by themselves. I know they are in the same class but I was just thinking- lets give this a try.   I want to hold the lavamisole I have in reserve in case this doesn't work and I don't have valbazen.  What wormer class is valbazen?
> 
> Really, it is just an experiment.


Valbazen's active ingredient is albendazole, which is in the benzamidazole class..  It's a 'white wormer,' like Safe-Guard (which is fenbendazole)..  I tend to sorta think of it like:

Safe-Guard is to Valbazen as Ivomec is to Cydectin..  Same stuff, just *maybe* a little stouter..

Btw, I think it's an interesting theory to be trying out, especially since cydectin seems to be in short supply..  Worms that are ivermectin resistent can sometimes be killed off with cydectin, but you kinda have to wonder if ivermectin would get them close enough that *a little* cydectin is enough to push them over the edge...if that makes any sense at all.  If nothing else, proving this to be effective would allow people with short supplies of cydectin to use less of it by substituting a portion of the dose with regular ol' ivermectin..  Which is also cheaper, I'd add.. 

So yeah, I kinda can see where you're headin'..  Keep us posted.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> > You could be building a resistance to this class by double dosing in this way...
> 
> 
> I can see wondering why she wouldn't have just given a double dose of one or the other versus a combination of both, but I'm not seeing how it would tend toward building resistance..  Typically, resistance is the result of underdosing a class and worming too frequently..
> ...


Ok...maybe I didn't word that as clearly as I intended.  I was going with an assumption that she already has a resistance to ivermectin (why else would you double dose) and as she has stated I was right on that.  So she's continuing to dose something that she knows she's resistant to (at some extent) which will only help build more resistance and dosing it with a very closely related drug while albeit a more effective one.  It has been stressed over and over again that caution should be used with cydectin so that it doesn't end up in the same boat as ivermectin.  It just doesn't make sense to me to dose the 2 together when you have a resistance to that drug...you're just adding fuel to the fire of the resistance problem.  :/

_If that's confusing, I'm sorry...going on very little sleep and not feeling the best right now...I'm not sure that I'm making sense to myself...if what I just said needs clarification to anyone please say so and I'll try to explain better._

eta:  I'm not a scientist or a vet...so I'm really just talking this out...and I did say _could_...not would.

eta2: resistance is developed after exposure...and unless the farm does a drench rite they truly don't know if they are underdosing.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm..  I'm really trying, but I'm still not seeing it..  

Think of it this way:  She used Cydectin, but threw in some ivermectin too, just because.  If there were worms in there which were susceptible to either ivermectin or Cydectin, *either one* will kill them..  If there are worms in there which are not susceptible to ivermectin, but are susceptible to Cydectin, the Cydectin will kill them..  So, in a sense, throwing ivermectin on top of Cydectin may be a bit like throwing matches on a fire..  

Now, the only way I can see that she might build resistance by combining the two is if she were to have done a regular dose of ivermectin (and by regular, I mean _goat_ regular...like, 1ml/20lbs by mouth, or whatever still kinda works on a given farm) and then added *just a dash* of cydectin at the end..  In that case, there may be ivermectin-resistant/moderately-Cydectin-susceptible/partially-Cydectin-resistant worms in there which survive the ivermectin, but also survive the *underdosing* of Cydectin and go on to make six hundred and fifty two million thousand bazillion little baby worms with the same characteristics.. Which is to say, all you really managed to do was kill what few ivermectin-susceptible worms there were, and all the *weakest* of the Cydectin-susceptible worms, and left the stronger of the Cydectin-resistant worms to repopulate..  Whereas, has the dose been adequate, it perhaps would have killed far more of the moderately-Cydectin-susceptible/partially-Cydectin-resistant worms and left only the very strongest -- but in far fewer numbers.  Of course, leaving the strongest behind will always lead to resistance, and there's really nothing we can do about that except for leaving as few of them as possible..  

In any case, though, I don't gather that a dash of Cydectin was the case here..  I gather the case was a double dose -- a full load of ivermectin, and a full load of Cydectin -- which is really no different at all from giving a full load of Cydectin alone, in terms of building resistance.

And hey, ya never know...maybe there was an oddball worm in there that was resistant to whatever it is that makes Cydectin work a little better, but was still susceptible to plain ol' ivermectin...and she killed it.   

I kinda really seriously highly doubt it  but ya never know..


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

Jodie - how is your buck doing?


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 15, 2011)

He is doing better.  Eating his grain and drinking fine.  He is getting hard to catch.   I got home late since I had to pick up Roi' and stop at TS so I couldn't follow him around for a half an hour to watch him poo so I am not certain how his scours are. His hiney seems a little "drier"  I guess is a good word for it.   

The girls at TS LOVED Roi'!  But who can resist?


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well he is doing much better.  He is pooping dog logs, which is an improvement.  He has also been running the fence line trying to steal Bullet's girls from him.  I have been continuing with probios, Red Cell and electrolytes every evening.  I think he likes the Red Cell.


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got 2 goats that like the taste of Red Cell....the others make me look like I've been in a blood bath cause I end up with it all over me for fighting with them to take it.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 23, 2011)

Got the results of the 10 day fecal on Deiz.  97% reduction. 

He is looking much better, pooping what appears to be milk duds, though I doubt they are as tasty.  

Happy to know my wormers still work!  Deiz may be ready for breeding here in a few weeks.


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad he's doing better  




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> He is looking much better, pooping what appears to be milk duds, though I doubt they are as tasty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad he is doing better for you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Great News on Deiz.  Glad he's on the road of getting rid of those nasty worms.  Also great news for you, knowing what you have figured out for your herd is working as you planned.  I'm understanding that its actually an art to figuring it out worming so as not to cause a tolerance, because all goats are individuals and you really need to know your herd.  Congratulations!  Thanks for sharing.  


eta:  Can't wait for the great news of Deiz pending fatherhood.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2011)




----------

